# MULTICS CONTACT



## Jonne (Nov 18, 2006)

Multics, I have waited now for months for a reply how to sort that you have my exhaust and refund. Still no reply and you keep avoiding contact. Please contact me and let me know how to get my titanium exhaust back. You have my e-mail and also berry's e-mail.

Jonne


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

I have nothing to talk about with you. You messed me about like lots of other people on here and pretty much every forum you're on. You never sent the powerfc I payed for and the exhaust didn't fit an r33 and was damaged. I only got a refund from paypal because I opened a dispute not because you're reasonable or well-intended. I told you to come and pick it up, or pay for courier to deliver it back to you and you never did. I needed space cleared and dropped it at the scrappyard last month.

Get over it.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

I agree Jonne's a messer!


----------



## Jonne (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for finaly giving a reply. I send multiple PM's to you regarding the exhaust that I would be in the UK to pick it up but never got a reply from you. 

Now you say that you threw my titanium exhaust which had been refunded to you not because of a dispute but because you were not satisfied so I refunded. The power FC I am also still lost?? 

So in the end you got all your money back and I do not have a power fc and you threw away my titanium exhaust because it had a scrape and small hole??????

There is nobody that never got there parts or anything else. I can vouch for that there will always get the parts or refund if not satisfied.

I was only waiting for a reply how to do this multics and never got a reply to my pm's...

@ Neilo: I think you are posting regarding a fuel rail you had for sale and my customer had interest for that but never got around to paying me. So can only say sorry I did not let you know that my customer was not interested in your fuel rail. But I do not understand why you say this as I never did 100% buy and pay for it from you so assume that is ok?
Or maybe you can tell me what you are about so I can know what you were not happy about.


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Jonne I must admit you're quite good at bending the truth and making yourself look like the victim. Everyone who had dealings with you would agree. 

I'm probably not going to reply again in this thread because we have said everything that had to be said. 

The exhaust did not belong to an r33, was scrapped and had a hole through it. Nothing of this was mentioned before the sale. You never sent the powerfc, you lied about the second package. There was no second package, you didn't have tracking for it and the exhaust box was item "1 of 1" so cut the crap about losing something in the post. The only one who has lost something is me, and that's my time and money. 

If you remember you didn't want to refund me and I had to open a dispute with paypal and your mate berry as the paypal account belonged to him. You're so dodgy that you had to use someone else's paypal account, God knows what happened to yours. Locked out by any chance?! Wouldn't be surprised with so many disputes opened against you.

Now, would you please go cry somewhere else, I've wasted enough time and energy with you.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

How come this chap is aloud to trade on here without paying to be a trader ?


----------



## Jonne (Nov 18, 2006)

@ Multics: I think are a bit wrong about most you say but sadly there is little I can say about as most I have said allready. 

The exhaust was from a customers car which was a R33 where we removed it from so it should fit a r33 as said to you. 

You also know very wel why the paypal account of my friend was used as we always use that account for personal sales that do not belong to the bussiness. Otherwise you would have a bussiness invoice and receipt from me.
My friend berry can also say that I even offered you to have the exhaust modified to fit for free but you preferred a refund in the end which my friend made to you.

The only thing I asked about is how to get my exhaust back now but it seemes you throw away a exhaust from my customer so I think I lose the money here.

The power fc has never been back here so think that is strange also as that was sent seperate...

You could just send me a PM saying it was ok for me to pickup or that you will throw away the exhaust if I don;t come over... but you just don't reply and throw away a titanium r33 gtr exhaust...

Also my story can be checked by the older posts from multics about this.

It would have been very easy just to let me know what you were up to with my exhaust which was stil very useable as seen from the pics from the sell

But to make the story short, we refunded your parts and you threw away the parts when you got the money back leaving me with nothing....

@ Andy H: I will not trade anything on here before opening a trader accopunt to clear everything and get better service for the customer


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Don't worry. We are on the case


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

At least I have his adress!


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

So what you gonna do with my address? Come and say hello, pop in for a cuppa?


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Jonne, once again. The exhaust did not come from an r33 and modification would have cost money. It was not fit for purpose. The PowerFC never turned up. Where are your shipping details for it? Where's your TNT receipt? Did you open a claim with TNT if they really lost the ecu I paid for? No, you haven't simply because there was no powerfc in the first place. You messed me about for weeks. Berry simply kept out of all this and paypal refunded my money, not you not berry. 

The exhaust was unuseable, damaged and taking space. 
You had the cheek to ask me to send it back to you, pack it and pay for courier from my pocket which of course I refused and asked you to pick it up yourself or arrange your own courrier to pick it up from my place. Nothing of that happened. You have my number, yet you never called. 

I ignored you because you messed me about.
Seriously, I've never had sooooo much trouble with any other transaction in my life.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

were you fitting a GTR exhaust on your GTSt???


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes. Cat-back sections are identical. Most R33 GTR and GTS-T aftermarket exhausts are the same. In fact, the Trust PE Ti-R that i thought I was buying from Jonne has the same part number for the R33 GTR and GTS-T.


----------



## Jonne (Nov 18, 2006)

@ Multics: I think you are being very unfair. I have had a chat with Berry (skyline500r) and he also send me the contact we had with you.

To make a sum up of the story as send via pm's and mail with I have here in front of me. You received the exhaust but was damaged and did not fit your R33 (was 15cm orso to short at the cat side but other was fitting the hangers ok). The exhaust we removed from a r33 with single turbo long ago and it could have been that the car had a custom downpipe to suit as the exhaust was fitting your car ok but only to short (as seen in the pics you send me then), it fitted the car we removed it from perfect. 

I offered you to have the exhaust repaired for the damage and a custom decat pipe made for this at my cost. You did not want this in the end and wanted a refund. I agreed with a refund but also wanted to make sure I would have the exhaust back when I would refund you. After you started a dispute with paypal immediate about this I told berry also immediate to pay you the money back for a refund also because the power fc had not been delivered to you. I still have lost that power fc as it should have been packed with the exhaust. I also have a mail in front of my which berry send to you stating that he send the refund and not paypal or what you try to say.

Yes you offered to send it back but the prices you quoted where very high so I prefered to pick it up whenever I came to the UK but apparantly you threw it away now....

I am very sorry it al had to go like this but I find it very very odd you throw away a titanium exhaust with a dent and small hole which was only to short to fit your r33 and which belonged to me after you received the refund.


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Right.

Let me reiterate from my point of view, for the last time:

You offered me an exhaust described as in "very good condition" and a PowerFC for 1000 euros. I paid into a paypal account you gave me only to find out it's not yours... So technically I'm in contract with Berry. 

Then, because "you're very busy" (hey, I'm not, I got plenty of time to lose) you don't reply to PM's regarding tracking number and I do some basic google searches on you and litterally freak out and lose faith by reading the benelux skyline forum and german skyline forum.

My fears become reality when I take delivery of the parcel. I find out the the PowerFC is missing and the exhaust is:

a. damaged / not as described
b. does not fit / unfit for purpose

You never provided some coherent explanation of what happened to the PowerFC.
No proof of postage, no receipt, no tracking number and no declaration of loss with the courier. This leaves me to believe that you have not shipped it and that you have not been honest on both the exhaust story and PowerFC story.

I open a dispute with Paypal and my credit card company and receive a refund a few days later after paypal escalated the case into a claim. I believe that paypal did the refund, Berry says it's him. It could well be, at the end of the day I would have got my money back one way or the other (and you both knew that) since I was the one being ripped off.

When I got the refund, I contacted both Jonne and Berry and proposed to return the exhaust by courier. I requested 80 Euros payable in advance for shipping back to you (incl packing) based on the rates I was getting from UPS, Fedex, TNT, Parcelforce etc. You refused to pay and told me that I was unrasonable, after you ripped me off. I got to keep the exhaust for almost 4 months since you were not paying or arranging your own courrier. I decided to bring it to the tip as I realised nothing was going to happen. 

I will not be answering anything else regarding this on here.
If you want to contact me you can do so by email: [email protected]


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Why didn't you ship it that the collector had to pay for it? (We in Holland call it rembours) Is that common in the UK?

At the end, you used his exhaust for your own purpose (throw it away)
Not many customers do that. Only you maybe.

At the end, he shipped a 2nd hand titanium exhaust to you for *free*!

I think you are very unfair. Who is ripping off who now?
I think you sold it to somebody else.

Berry


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Anyone with at least half a brain can see that the trader is at fault for not supplying the goods either in the advertised condition and indeed completing the order and furthermore for not taking the time to arrange for collection of the goods. As I said I would have given him a month to sort out and from then on either charged a storage fee or disposed of the goods

Perhaps the worst thing about this is that the trader hasn't even bothered to apologise for messing around his customer, a few lessons in customer service and business need to be learnt if u ask me


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I think having him as a trader on here would be doing all the legit companies a disservice
If a trader had this many pissed off customers I'd hope they'd be booted out!!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

at the end of the day, IMHO, ignoring Jonne's pm's and then disposing of the exhaust was the wrong thing to do. I'd have just left it that its here to collect when you want it and thats that. give him a deadline at least, don't just bin it.

Having said that, the exhaust wasn't as described and the power FC never arrived, so Multics is well within his rights to claim for his refund.

Its bad service from jonne, exacerbated IMHO by Multics mis-trust based upon the bad service in the first place.

mook


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

You could argue he brought it on himself, and its not like Multics is the only person who's had major issues and BS stories fed to him by the seller


----------

